# BEES!!!!!!!!!!!



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I went riding sunday with a big group of guy (12 bikes 15 people) I was second in line going through the woods in some lite mud so I was giving my buddy in the lead some space so his spray would not hit me I was slowly crossing some ruts when BAM I helt a sharp sting on my arm. 
I looked an saw a yallow jacket on my left arm before I could move 5 more hit me so I nailed the brute and did not let off till the stings stoped my friend in front had stoped up ahead he did not get stug he must have hit there nest in the dirt and I was right there when they came out. The worst part was the other 10 bikes were way behind me and my friend but we had no way to stop them the wood were to thick. So we set right there and heard all the screaming nothing we could do to help them. I don't get why some of the guy jumped off there bikes and ran on foot beacuse they had to go back in to the swarm of bees to get them out. 
I got luckey they only got me 8 time one guy got hit 30 or 35 times before he got his bike out of there. any way just wanted to tell yall watch out for bees and do not leave your bike if you do!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Man that would definitely suck!!!! I hate getting stung by them little creatures!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I knocked the top off a yellow jacket nest last week with the tractor.friend of mine nearby got hit about 8 times ,luckily i saw them and got out of the way.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OUCH!!! 

No way i'm baling from my bike to try and out run bees on foot


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Something similar happened to me when I was a teenager but I was digging a hole with a shovel. I hate them things.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I know what were they thanking? my brute can run faster than I can


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> I knocked the top off a yellow jacket nest last week with the tractor.friend of mine nearby got hit about 8 times ,luckily i saw them and got out of the way.


 
that was nice of you. LOL


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That sucks.....I hate them things


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Something similar happened to me when I was a teenager but I was digging a hole with a shovel. I hate them things.


 
same thing here. I was poking a stick in a hole and a column of yellow jackets come out and tore me up. 

yellow jackets are some rough creatures. Ive seen them all over a dead animal eating the rotten flesh and have seen them all over coke cans in the trash. what a diet.. dead animal and coke.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Just sayin'


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

My buddy had one fly into his beer. Gulp Gulp, he got popped in his mouth. After a couple of hours, we realized he was okay, we laughed our A's off. His lip looked like he had just got out of a bar room brawl. :sgrin:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

RDs Neighbor said:


> My buddy had one fly into his beer. Gulp Gulp, he got popped in his mouth. After a couple of hours, we realized he was okay, we laughed our A's off. His lip looked like he had just got out of a bar room brawl. :sgrin:


This is one of my biggest fears, thats why I always make sure the is beer pouring in my gut. :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to hear about the stings. your friends must have been on hondas if they thought they could run away faster than there 4 wheelers could take them, sorry i had to. by the way im not that far from you in Benson nc where do yall ride at???


----------

